# Satins X normal



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Just wanted to know, if i breed a satin with a normal will some of the babies be satins or carry
satin?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I bred a satin to a normal and all 9 babies where carriers.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

and then breeding a carrier to a satin, then there'd be a chance of getting satin pups?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Satin Carrier x Satin Carrier you will have satin babies

Satin x Satin Carrier you will also have satin babies.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

okay thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

satin x satin = 100% satin

satin carrier x satin = 50% satins 50% normal (carrying satin)

satin carrier x satin carrier = 25% satins 50% normal carrying satin 25% normal not carrying satin


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

how can you tell if they're carrying satin? Or is it just luck? lol 
and what is it if its satin carrier X normal?
im starting to understand


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

satin carrier x normal = 50% normal carrying satin 50%normal not carrying satin

You can't tell that a mouse is a satin carrier by looking at it, only by breeding it.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Would I be correct in thinking that Satin X normal= 50% satin 50% normal carrying satin??


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh and, are these %'s the same for brokens and any other ressecive gene?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Satin x Normal is 100% Satin carriers that look normal, unless the normal carries satin where you'd have 50% each. All other recessives like broken, blue etc are the same, but some markings like rumpwhite are dominant, so rumpwhite x self would result in some rumpwhites.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I can't believe i'm finally understanding!!


----------

